# Deep-Shine Detail - Porsche GT3 - Lincolnshire Detailer



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Porsche GT3 received a Light Correction Package with Gtechniq coatings @ Deep-Shine Detail.

As Normal the safe multi stage contamination process was completed. The Wheels were cleansed using a safe specific wheel cleaner and a selection of brushes and wheel woolies. The wheels were to be fully removed so any remaining contaminates would be safely removed at that stage.



The car was then blanketed with a citrus cleansing foam for it's pre-wash to help soften and remove light surface contaminates it was left to dwell for a few minutes before attacking hard to reach areas with a detailing brush







Inner Arches were tidied up with some apc and various brushes



The car was washed using the 2 bucket method, grit guards and a selection of wash mitts.



Once inside the car was fully clayed. The previous stages safely dissolve/remove larger bonded contaminates/tar spots this massively reduces the risk of picking up a large particle in the clay which could mark the paint.



The GT3 was then fully dried using a drying towel. A Hot air blower was used to aid removing standing water from shut lines and light recesses etc



Rear lights were removed to gain better access to the recesses during the machine polishing stages as were sightly stained/off colour.



Numerous areas of old number plate adhesive tape was safely removed



the old rear quarter stone guards were also removed due to be slightly off coloured and showing a few stone chips. These will be replaced at a later point.



The Porsche then received the machine polishing stages of the Package. Vulnerable areas such as rubber and plastic edges were masked up as a precaution. Various machines, compounds and pads were utilised which were dictated by the contours, defects & access of the area worked on to achieve the best improvement and results possible within the constraints of the package.



Here are a selection of before and afters demonstrating the improvement achieved from the package.



















Rear spoiler top fin was removed to gain better access.







Rear end starting to look a lot cleaner





badges being refitted as were removed to achieve the best level of correction possible.



New stone guards were installed supplied by Leeds Porsche.





The car was wearing the standard the GT3 front splitter which we removed and fitted the Motor Sport variant which is deeper and wider :argie:







Finishing touches applied to trim etc before refitting



Gtechniq C1 was Applied followed by EXO V2





G5 was applied to the glass



Wheels were removed allowing the arch areas to be cleaned up and dressed/protected.



Wheels and callipers were fully prepared and sealed with an application of C5 Wheel Armour





Plenty of width on the rears:thumb:





Tyres dressed with Pneu



Interior cleansed and protected



Completion images, a previously detailed GT3 also made an appearance :thumb:

























Many Thanks Adi @ Deep-Shine Detail.​


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

That looks so fresh Adi, incredible work!


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

That's one amazing car.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

really good job, like the finished pics and deep gloss, see the dog kept putting in a appearance!!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

superb work:thumb:the car looks top draw.SJ.


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow, amazing result.

How long did that take you from start to finish?


----------



## k8rider (Mar 7, 2010)

great job, loving your studio!!!!


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

luke w said:


> That looks so fresh Adi, incredible work!


The first thing that came to mind , looks all clinical and minty , pukka job !

My god I love that work space :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic love your attention to detail! 

Secondly, love how the dog just stands and watches you as if he's checking up on what your doing!


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Great job there


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice work

lovely gloss but also a warmth to the finished car


----------



## almas_09 (Dec 19, 2013)

Simply gorgeous, great work!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looking good:thumb:

A nice studio you've built there too


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Some very nice in depth detailing there, I particularly love the shots with both Stormtroopers in there


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Only in my wildest dreams


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a great result making that white car even more spectacular.

Thanks John Tht.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Brilliant work! Do you do all that in one day?


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Gavla said:


> Wow, amazing result.
> 
> How long did that take you from start to finish?


Hi Gavla

Around 35 hours went into that package.

Cheers Adi


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Zetec-al said:


> Fantastic love your attention to detail!
> 
> Secondly, love how the dog just stands and watches you as if he's checking up on what your doing!


Yep not a lot gets by big sarge apart from during the 8 hours a day he sleeps lol


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Brilliant work! Do you do all that in one day?


I wish lol

Around 35hours went into completing this package


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Ooft, great work!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Deep-Shine said:


> Yep not a lot gets by big sarge apart from during the 8 hours a day he sleeps lol


Haha sounds just like my black lab!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic, the car looks incredible. Great write up too, and some wonderful pictures to go with it.

Excellent stuff all round!


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Stunnig JOB!
Fantastic CAR


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Impressive transformation especially considering it's white

cringe-worthy drillings for the front plate though - do some people just have no respect!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Top notch that! Would love a run over a B road


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Where does the big lad sit now the stairs are gone??


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Great work mate.


----------



## KevBish (Apr 22, 2014)

That car looks stunning


----------



## corno (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow! Great work. Any hints on re applying badges?


----------

